# 15 MM steel full buterfly :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys

I have been on a business trip for a couple of weeks. Just got home Saturday night. The town I was in did not allow any airborne projectiles  But I figured I could use my slingshot to exercise and I did. Every other night. I would draw out my slingshot hold for five seconds and let it off easy. No dry fire. I counted it like it was a shooting session at first then as I got used to it I just went until I was fatigued.

It was bad no to be able to shoot.  I left my ammo at home so I would not be tempted to do something stupid. When I get there my buddy gives me a gallon jar from another mutual friend full of steel ball bearings. Man how cool is that.  anyhow there was some 15 mm steel in the jar. I had to try it.  so after my regular practice with 1/2" steel tonight, I had a go at it. Boy was I surprised at how well it shot. Two low shots and then I compensated for the drop I think if I add a little band width it will really rock!!!!!!! 

The speed with the butterfly shooting is addicting!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

You make me want to start shooting Butterfly!!!!!!! 

Nice Can-opener

Volp


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! That is some huge ammo. Going for a can cut in 2 shots?? :rofl:

Todd


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I extrapolated the content of your post solely through the frownies/smileys & pictures of devastated targets. Seein' as the last face was happy, & the last pic was that of a huge jug of rounds, I'm guessing all is good now

...seriously, though; kudos to you for having the wherewithal to obey local ordinances...


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Nice story , dont get a forkhit , thats gonna do some real destruction if you do.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love big ammo at high speed!!
I've been shooting my starship with 1/2" steel and a set of 7/8" straight cut .030 latex bands. The combination of speed, low draw weight and accuracy keeps me coming back! 
It's like shooting butterfly except that I hit stuff 
Very nice shooting!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

M.J said:


> I love big ammo at high speed!!
> I've been shooting my starship with 1/2" steel and a set of 7/8" straight cut .030 latex bands. The combination of speed, low draw weight and accuracy keeps me coming back!
> It's like shooting butterfly except that I hit stuff
> Very nice shooting!


Yes it is additive.  I have been through a starship phase and felt exactly as you do.  now I realized that full butterfly is a perfect match for my body and I do not need the starship frame. My buttefly draw is 67 inches, That is longer than my starship with a floating anchor  I am actually shooting bands an inch longer than I have on my starship. Finally a sport where 6' 4" is an advantage and all of my hard earned body mass is an added bonus because it hold me steady to the earth!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting!! That is some huge ammo. Going for a can cut in 2 shots?? :rofl:
> 
> Todd


Yes!  the one in the photo went down in three with 1/2". A two shot cut is the next challenge!  Excited to see how this larger ammo effects a can


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great results!!! That huge ammo from full butterfly must be packing some outrageous foot pounds of energy. You should chronograph it and see.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Keep us posted on your two-shot can cutting attempt.

Not just big ammo, but shooting butterfly with BB's is fun too.


----------

